# Shell Island in Kayak



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Can the pass at Panama City Beach be safely crossed in kayaks? If not does anyone happen to know of a better place to put in in order to get to Shell Island? We want to spend some time on the bay side kayaking, swimming, etc while we are there. 

Thanks


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes it can. Alot of people do it. Just use caution. On the weekends there will be alot of boat traffic. I would be very visible. The best place to put in would be St Andrews state park. Launch at the boat ramp (won't have a long drag).


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks. We are staying up in the Grand Lagoon there. Does that bait boat still sit inside the lagoon near the pass? 

I figured crossing it could be done, just don't wanna be the idiots that got killed trying to cross the pass. We will have three kayaks, and one is a tandem that I'll have my 7 year old on so wanna be cautious. 

Just in case it is too busy or rough is there a place to launch on the Panama City side?


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

cbump said:


> Just in case it is too busy or rough is there a place to launch on the Panama City side?


You can launch at the city marina but that is a good bit farther than the state park. Depending on conditions it is definitely doable. There is a shuttle that runs from the state park to the island. Don't know if they allow yak's on it or not. Worth a call. Time would get you from one side to the other safely then do your thing.

If you are military you could use Tyndall AFB marina.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Not really sure about the bait boat, but plenty of places to get bait. Sunjammers (pick ya up a new yak while your there), half hitch, panama city marina are just a few that has live bait.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes there is a bait barge right near the st park boat ramp. You could also take the shuttle to shell island from the st park it might be a little safer


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Stay on the north side of north lagoon when you cross over to shell island and you will be fine. A lot of boat flow around north lagoon into the pass on the south end of the lagoon. Also If you are wanting to catch a lot of Spanish and blues I would not even bother going over to shell island and instead go outside north lagoon and head north along the bank Spanish load up on that bank especially on the both points.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

My bad grandLagoon.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

jmw70 said:


> Stay on the north side of north lagoon when you cross over to shell island and you will be fine. A lot of boat flow around north lagoon into the pass on the south end of the lagoon. Also If you are wanting to catch a lot of Spanish and blues I would not even bother going over to shell island and instead go outside north lagoon and head north along the bank Spanish load up on that bank especially on the both points.


 
Thanks everyone and thanks for the tips on the spanish and blues. We want to go over to Shell Island with the kids just to swim and snorkel and what not but I'll be there ten days so will definitely fish that area also. Any tips on catching spanish?


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

just throw a gotcha. With a fast jerking retrieve, youtube it if you have never seen it done before. You should have no problem catching all you want with this method.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks JMW. Can you recommend any spots in the bay that we could get to with the kayaks to have a good chance at reds and trout?

Also, if I want to do some fishing offshore do y'all recommend anchoring at all or just live bait troll/drift? 

I appreciate it!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

When I lived over there in the 70s and surfed at the jetties, a lot of guys would paddle the pass on their surfboard. I wasn't that crazy but I've seen it done many times.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

cbump said:


> Thanks JMW. Can you recommend any spots in the bay that we could get to with the kayaks to have a good chance at reds and trout?
> 
> Also, if I want to do some fishing offshore do y'all recommend anchoring at all or just live bait troll/drift?
> 
> I appreciate it!


The docks just across from the boat ramp at the State Park.

If you are going offshore, drift or troll. Anchoring can be a pain and if your not real careful you can flip.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

I have never been through that pass when it wasn't very sloppy. Between the big boat wakes and tide in and out. Its very deep so the waves can build. I would just be concerned if it was flat going over that it wouldn't be comming back. I'm not a yacker so i'm not sure what you guys are comfortable with. Just my .02.


----------

